# Build.xml findet keine richtigen Pfade



## Imyourdaddy (12. Okt 2005)

Hallo! 
Ich arbeite auf einem Linux Suse 9.3 rechner und verwende Eclipse 3.1 (JDK1.5.0.05). Ich wollte mir ein testbundle (für OSGi) "HelloWorld" erstellen um mich in die OSGi-Umgebung einzuarbeiten. Hatte gestern ziemliche Probleme mit dem JDK.Update von 1.5.0.04, deswegen kann sein dass ich hier was verstellt oder gelöscht habe. 

Auf alle Fälle habe ich gestern mit echo $JAVA_HOME keinen Pfad angezeigt gekriegt, was ich durch das erzeugen von einer profile.local beseitigt habe. (JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/j2sdk1.5.0 usw.) 

Mein Java-Projekt in Eclipse sieht so aus: 
1) package "de.vpe.simplebundle.impl" 
(beinhaltet Activator.java und Helloworldthread.java) 

2) ein "build"-package 

3) ein "src"-package 

4) ein "classes"-package 

5) implementation der Bibliotheken JRE System library und framework.jar 

6) Ordner meta-inf (with the bundle MANIFEST.MF inside) 

7) und build.xml 


Die Dateien stammen alle aus eínem Tutorial(https://www.knopflerfish.org/tutorials/), also bei denen passt alles(hab es schon mal ausprobiert) aber jetzt funktioniert es nicht mehr...  :bloed: 

Die einzelnen java-Dateien in Eclipse melden mir keinen Fehler, also eclipse findet diese Pfade bzw. Bibliotheken, nur wenn 
ich die build.xml- Datei als ant-build ausführe, so erhalte ich eigenartigerweise diese Fehlermeldung: 

//****************************************+ 

Buildfile: /home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/build.xml 
init: 
compile: 
[javac] Compiling 2 source files to /home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/classes 
[javac] /home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/src/de/vpe/simplebundle/impl/Activator.java:3: package org.osgi.framework does not exist 
[javac] import org.osgi.framework.BundleActivator; 
[javac] ^ 
[javac] /home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/src/de/vpe/simplebundle/impl/Activator.java:4: package org.osgi.framework does not exist 
[javac] import org.osgi.framework.BundleContext; 
[javac] ^ 
[javac] /home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/src/de/vpe/simplebundle/impl/Activator.java:8: cannot find symbol 
[javac] symbol: class BundleActivator 
[javac] public class Activator implements BundleActivator { 
[javac] ^ 
[javac] /home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/src/de/vpe/simplebundle/impl/Activator.java:9: cannot find symbol 
[javac] symbol : class BundleContext 
[javac] location: class de.vpe.simplebundle.impl.Activator 
[javac] public static BundleContext bc = null; 
[javac] ^ 
[javac] /home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/src/de/vpe/simplebundle/impl/Activator.java:11: cannot find symbol 
[javac] symbol : class BundleContext 
[javac] location: class de.vpe.simplebundle.impl.Activator 
[javac] public void start(BundleContext bc) throws Exception { 
[javac] ^ 
[javac] /home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/src/de/vpe/simplebundle/impl/Activator.java:17: cannot find symbol 
[javac] symbol : class BundleContext 
[javac] location: class de.vpe.simplebundle.impl.Activator 
[javac] public void stop(BundleContext bc) throws Exception { 
[javac] ^ 
[javac] 6 errors 

BUILD FAILED 
/home/ogu/eclipse_workspace/simplebundle/build.xml:12: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details. 

Total time: 14 seconds 

//****************************************** 

Ich bin Anfänger in der Programmierung, deshalb verzeihht, wenn es sich hier um einen Anfängerfehler handelt...aber es ist seltsam, dass er die Bibliotheken nicht findet, obwohl ich sie ja eingefügt(!) habe. Wenn ich andere ganz normale Java-Test-Programme compliere, so funktionieren diese auch. 
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? 

glg


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Okt 2005)

>> implementation der Bibliotheken JRE System library und framework.jar 

was genau meinst du damit? wo ist das framework.jar?? schau mal beim <javac> task, steht das ding da im Classpath??


----------



## Imyourdaddy (12. Okt 2005)

ich habe framework.jar in das Eclipse-Projekt eingefügt, was bislng immer genügt hat(wo der Pfad dafür angegeben ist). Wie schaue ich da nach? was gebe ich in die Konsole ein?
lg


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Okt 2005)

lass dir halt das build.xml von Eclipse erzeugen (unter Export > ant build files), dann ist die Bibliothek da auch dabei

sonst eben von Hand in die build.xml einfügen, wenn du dich mit ant aber noch nicht auskennst musst du das jetzt sofort lernen


----------



## Imyourdaddy (12. Okt 2005)

Kennst du ein gutes Tutorial für Ant?
lg


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Okt 2005)

http://ant.apache.org/resources.html

ist sicher was dabei 

http://ant.apache.org/manual/tutorial-HelloWorldWithAnt.html


----------

